# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Zawroty głowy

## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 49 lat, od dawna miewam zawroty głowy, neurolog przepisuje mi betaserc, po zużyciu opakowania betaserc miewałam spokój około 4 miesiące, potem zawroty powracały i brałam znowu betaserc, ale teraz ostatnio kiedy zawroty powróciły i zużyłam opakowanie betaserc, miałam tylko 5 dni spokoju, pierwszy raz tak krótko, nie wiem czemu, co powinnam zrobić ? Proszę o odpowiedź

----------


## TomaszK

skoro lekarz przepisał Pani lek Betaserc, to myślę iż miał na myśli problemy z błędnikiem. czy zawroty zawroty nasilają się przy jakiejś czynności? wysiłek, czy miewa pani zaburzenia równowagi, poczucie mdłości?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> skoro lekarz przepisał Pani lek Betaserc, to myślę iż miał na myśli problemy z błędnikiem. czy zawroty zawroty nasilają się przy jakiejś czynności? wysiłek, czy miewa pani zaburzenia równowagi, poczucie mdłości?


miałam robioną próbę błędnikową i wyszła mi dobrze, zawroty nasilają się przy zmianie pozycji, przy zawrotach mam zachwianie równowagi  i mdłości też

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam , moje pytanie dotyczy leku Betaserc:
1.Ile czasu należy odczekać po odstawieniu leku ,by zrobić badanie krwi (morfologia, OB) ?

----------


## cocokx

Witam wszystkich. Jestem tu nowy. Mam 15 lat  :Smile: . Pozwólcie, że opiszę swój problem.
Na początku wakacji przechodziłem zabieg wycinania małych znamion. Gdy już miałem wychodzić z gabinetu zemdlałem. Od tamtego czasu gdy stoję około 30 sekund w miejscu zaczyna kręcić mi się w głowie. Dzieje się tak także gdy mam przejść dłuższy odcinek. Po około 200m świat zaczyna mi "wirować". Od czasu tego zabiegu każde stanie w kościele czy też w innym publicznym miejscu jest jak "walka o przetrwanie". Co prawda moja mama wie, że mam mały problem z równowagą, ale (cyt.) "jak się poruszasz, to ci przejdzie". Ruszam się i ruszam, a zawroty ostatnio nawet się trochę nasiliły. Co powinienem zrobić? Czy to po jakimś czasie ustąpi? Dodam, że przed zabiegiem żyło mi się "normalnie". Teraz to jest jakaś porażka.  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam wszystkich. Jestem tu nowy. Mam 15 lat . Pozwólcie, że opiszę swój problem.
> Na początku wakacji przechodziłem zabieg wycinania małych znamion. Gdy już miałem wychodzić z gabinetu zemdlałem. Od tamtego czasu gdy stoję około 30 sekund w miejscu zaczyna kręcić mi się w głowie. Dzieje się tak także gdy mam przejść dłuższy odcinek. Po około 200m świat zaczyna mi "wirować". Od czasu tego zabiegu każde stanie w kościele czy też w innym publicznym miejscu jest jak "walka o przetrwanie". Co prawda moja mama wie, że mam mały problem z równowagą, ale (cyt.) "jak się poruszasz, to ci przejdzie". Ruszam się i ruszam, a zawroty ostatnio nawet się trochę nasiliły. Co powinienem zrobić? Czy to po jakimś czasie ustąpi? Dodam, że przed zabiegiem żyło mi się "normalnie". Teraz to jest jakaś porażka.


Hej! Bardzo poruszyło mnie to co napisałeś.
Mam syna (13 lat) i córkę (16lat) i nie wyobrażam sobie ,żeby powiedzieć mojemu dziecku po zabiegu to co Twoja mama powiedziała Tobie.
Być może powiedziała tak ,żebyś się nie denerwował ,bo też się martwi ,ale jeśli te zawroty często występują to powinna iść z Toba do lekarza ,ponieważ już trochę czasu minęło od zabiegu.
Po pierwsze na pewno jest to uciążliwe i nie pozwala Ci normalnie funkcjonować , a po drugie to warto zasięgnąć porady lekarza ,bo może przepisze Ci jakieś leki.
Mój mąż pewnego dnia wieczorem nagle dostał zawrotów głowy ,wymiotował ,dostał leki(podejrzenie zaburzenia błędnika)i wszystko wróciło do normy.
Nie sugeruję oczywiście ,że Ty masz zaburzenia błędnika ,tylko podpowiadam ,że lekarz może Ci przepisać odpowiedni lek i Twoje problemy znikną  :Smile: 
Mam jeszcze pytanko: Jeśli można wiedzieć jakie to były znamiona ? 
Nie martw się będzie dobrze. Pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## cocokx

Były to małe pieprzyki (podobno groźne). Jeden w okolicy serca, a drugi na plecach pod lewą łopatką. Mówiłem mamie, że chce iść z tym do lekarza, ale ona mówi, że mój organizm musi się wzmocnić poprzez różne ćwiczenia i że to kiedyś przejdzie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Były to małe pieprzyki (podobno groźne). Jeden w okolicy serca, a drugi na plecach pod lewą łopatką. Mówiłem mamie, że chce iść z tym do lekarza, ale ona mówi, że mój organizm musi się wzmocnić poprzez różne ćwiczenia i że to kiedyś przejdzie.


Powiedz swojej mamie ,że te objawy się nasilają i masz problem z ,,normalnym'' funkcjonowaniem.
Może powiedz jej ,że boisz się tych zawrotów z tego powodu ,że już raz zemdlałeś i obawiasz się , że to się może powtórzyć w jakimś niebezpiecznym miejscu.
Może spróbuj też porozmawiać z kimś innym z rodziny ,być może inna osoba wpłynie jakoś na Twoją mamę.
Jeśli to nie pomoże ,to może sam wybierz się do lekarza rodzinnego ,albo porozmawiaj o tym z pielęgniarką szkolną (jeśli chodzisz do szkoły).

----------


## cocokx

Dziś mam jakoś lepszy dzień  :Smile: . W kościele mi nic wielkiego nie było. Myślę, że jeżeli uświadomie sobie, że np. "już jest co raz lepiej, zawroty już ustępują, nie ma sie czego bąć" itp. to rzeczywiście tak będzie, coś jak 'blokada psychiczna'. Mama powiedziała, że w tym tygodniu musi iść do lekarza to przy okazji zapyta się o te moje zawroty głowy. Zobaczymy jak to będzie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziś mam jakoś lepszy dzień . W kościele mi nic wielkiego nie było. Myślę, że jeżeli uświadomie sobie, że np. "już jest co raz lepiej, zawroty już ustępują, nie ma sie czego bąć" itp. to rzeczywiście tak będzie, coś jak 'blokada psychiczna'. Mama powiedziała, że w tym tygodniu musi iść do lekarza to przy okazji zapyta się o te moje zawroty głowy. Zobaczymy jak to będzie.


Cieszę się ,że wrócił Ci optymizm i że Twoja mama skonsultuje się  w Twojej sprawie z lekarzem.
Przyszło mi jeszcze do głowy , że jeśli to ma podłoże w psychice tzn.jeśli podświadomie się czegoś boisz ,to może pomogą Ci : 
1.melisa - herbatka do zaparzania(często ją stosuję sama ,ale także piją ją czasami moje dzieci np. ostatnio ,kiedy miały stresa ,gdy szły na rozpoczęcie roku szkolnego do nowych szkół) lub 
2.ziołowe tabletki lekko uspokajające firmy Labofarm (ok.5 zł) - stosuję je rzadziej niż herbatkę z melisy ,ale parę razy naprawdę mi się przydały.
Życzę Ci przede wszystkim zdrowia oraz by ten optymizm nie opuszczał Cię przez cały czas .Pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## cocokx

Spróbuję z tą melisą.

Dziękuję za pomoc.
Gdyby coś ciekawego się działo to napiszę o tym na forum.
Pozdrawiam.  :Smile:

----------

